#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Hey are you a UI designer???

## Lorraine

UI has become one of the most trending things in IT industry nowadays. Are you looking to be a UI designer??
Do you know what are the things you have to consider in user centred designing?
Users are different from each other. So how to create a design to go match with all kind of users???? It's some kind of a complicated thing! :Smile: 
Hey Guys shall we discuss this interesting topic?? :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> UI has become one of the most trending things in IT industry nowadays. Are you looking to be a UI designer??
> Do you know what are the things you have to consider in user centred designing?
> Users are different from each other. So how to create a design to go match with all kind of users???? It's some kind of a complicated thing!
> Hey Guys shall we discuss this interesting topic??



Everyone’s reasons for learning user interface design are different

----------

